# The Cocktails at 10+ weeks



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It won't be long before they are all off to horizons new so I thought I'd better share a few photos 
Kahlua








Bellini (sleeping with Amarula - they are going together)








Amarula








Margarita








June Bug








And finally Mojito








Okay - finally all of them


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Awww they are really beautiful Lynn! I especially love the pic of them all together!:001_wub:


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Awww!! your meeses are beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

ooooh and the one of Bellini and Amarula snuggled together sleeping! :001_tt1:

And.... Kahlua :001_tt1:

And.... Margarita :001_tt1:

And.... Mojito :001_tt1:

And.... June Bug :001_tt1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous kittens:001_wub:

Making me broody for late Sept when Phoenix will be coming home


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: I take it you quite like them all then 
I currently have Mojito lying on my right wrist - makes it very hard to type  The others are playing chase - I can hear thunder paws across the landing and the bedroom


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Arent they amazing and so cute. Hope the new owners keep their names


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Siamese is a breed I never got on with (my husbands house mate when they were students had one and we didn't get on) but they are simply beautiful furbabies! I hope they live their new homes & slaves!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They are gorgeous can I swap Henry for one please


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

PetloverJo said:


> They are gorgeous can I swap Henry for one please


My youngest son would say most definitely yes


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww, they are so cute xXx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Squeeeeee!! :001_wub: They're so adorable! I can't believe they're already 10 weeks old!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Where has the time gone 


They are all so gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

can i please the the one on the top right please  the eyes are so blue!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Where has the time gone  10 weeks already and they've grown so much 

They are just beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, they all look so playful. What gorgeous little babies!!

Hubby wants June Bug


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

love the last pic!


----------

